# Roehr Motorcycles to build electric sports and racing motorcycles



## cycleguy (Oct 7, 2009)

From a press release

Roehr Motorcycles LLC, the maker of the fastest and most powerful American production sportbike, the 180hp,1250sc, will introduce a line of electric sport and racing motorcycles in the spring of this year.

The new eRoehr model range will consist of two models, the powerful eSuperbike and the lower spec'd eSupersport. 

Both models will feature state-of-the-art AC induction motor, and advanced high energy, Lithium ion battery technologies.

Fresh, modern styling, combined with advanced electric vehicle drive technology will raise the standards of electric motorcycle performance and desirability to new levels.

The powerful new electric eSuperbike model will feature 96 hp, and 210 lb/ft of torque and a high energy discharge, 10 Kwh, lithium iron phosphate battery pack. This results in a machine capable of high top speeds, and blistering acceleration that only the seamless and instantaneous torque of electric motor drive can provide. The eSuperbike will also feature premium suspension and brake components, providing race level performance and safety margins.

The eSupersport model features a 48 hp, 105 lb/ft of torque, AC induction motor, with a high energy 6 Kwh Lithium iron phosphate battery pack. The eSupersport will be the entry level of electric sportbike performance, providing a 100 mph top speed with smooth and effortless acceleration.

The powerful eSuperbike will be the basis of Roehr Motorcycles' entry into the upcoming 2010 US TTXGP series. Roehr Motorcycles will also be offering race prepared versions of the eSuperbike for teams or individuals competing in the upcoming TTXGP, and FIM e-Power racing series'.

Pricing and additional information will be announced over the coming weeks. More information, as well as advanced ordering information is now available by contacting Roehr Motorcycles LLC at 1-708-212-7324 or through www.roehrmotorcycles.com


----------



## EV-propulsion.com (Jun 1, 2009)

Very nice bikes on the website, but no mention of the electrics- where did you find the press release?
Mike
www.EV-propulsion.com


----------

